# any specks?



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was out on monday north east of moorhead hunting a pond and i had a flock of about 50 specks fly over. couldn't get them to come down with the speck call but it was cool to see some in minn. just wondering if anyone else has seen any and how rare is it for specks to come down through minn. i always thought that most of them migrated west of the missouri.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

We get shooting at a few flocks a year down in SW MN.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have been hunting on the west side of the red for a long time now and got my first speck this week :jammin: .Both Dux-n-bux and myself got a speck and his is a bigger bird with lots of bars on the chest,and it is headed to the taxidermist.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I was out south of Lake Audubon last weekend and two guys in our party each got one.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Check dblklk's photos, he shot a nice one!! :beer:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

I have got 10 over my spread over the last week.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great job dean. wish we could get more through our area.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Mallard sporting the specks...


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that one on the right looks like a pretty nice bird. great picture


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The one on the right is Dux-n-bux bird.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: always the brides maid never the bride. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nice pics Dean. Jason, now that will be hard to hide from the wife.....a mounted Speck!!!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey I know I'm a long way from you guys down here in southern illinois, but we had our youth season this past weekend and the boy I took killed a speck. I can't believe they are down here already.


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

Kinda funny this came up, I saw a flock out scouting Sunday, too bad they were staying on the Refuge near Blair Nebraska.


----------



## Keith S. (Aug 8, 2003)

I seen and heard specks from around 6pm to 8pm on Sat. here in northeast NE. Sunday we had three fly by the lake just after we picked up the spread, luckly the guys across the lake got all three.


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

I shot my first spec. on sat. they decoyed just like canadians


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Congrats, my dad has only shot one over his whole lifetime. I would mount it if I shot one. I was the one that got to retrieve it too because I wasn't old enough to hunt. I got it and started comming back saying "Guys I don't think this is a honker"


----------



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

lol, yea, i am mounting mine after deer season when things slow down a little bit.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Those are some great lookin birds!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

djleye said:


> Jason, now that will be hard to hide from the wife.....a mounted Speck!!!


DJEYE...I told her that if she didn't like it you said that you would put it up at your office... :beer:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

We shot 5 of them on Saturday morning.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Jason, I would put your name plate on it and everything for you!!!!! Tell em you shot it due to the fabulous hand eye co-ordination learned from your high school basketball coach!!!! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

Amen to that... :beer:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Saw some about an hour ago while out scouting. I didn't recognize them at first because we never see any in the area I live.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

where u located at? i too hunt the valley


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

We got on the board witha few specks this morning. Man if the wind would have been more than 1/2 mph when the birds were flying we would have cleaned house on the snows. First speck of my life, we probably had a couple hundred come by but only 50 or so work close enough to shoot.


----------

